# CMHR St. Patrick's Day Halter Contest



## Connie P (Mar 1, 2013)

Come one, come all to our second halter contest. Our Valentine halter contest went over so well, that we have decided to run a contest for every holiday.

Our St, Patrick's Day halter contest ends today at 8 p.m. EST (sorry I forgot to place it here on the forum when it began) -

For every 5.00 you donate your name will be placed in the hat for a chance to win one of our St. Patrick's Day halters!












http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/home/paypaldonate


----------



## Connie P (Mar 2, 2013)

Drum roll please.........AND THE WINNER OF THE ST. PATRICK'S DAY HALTER ISSSSS..............
JUDY LONG!
CONGRATULATIONS JUDY! 
Thank you to all who participated! We will be running another contest for the Jelly Bean halter for Easter in a couple of weeks! 

I promise to get it up here when it begins.


----------

